# WTB RLT 75 quartz



## Iceblue

View Advert


*WTB RLT 75 quartz*

I had one off these many years ago and as far as I can remember I really liked the size and style so if anyone has one that done love anymore , this is one of @Roy I really liked




*Advertiser*

Iceblue



*Date*

24/06/21



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

